# We're Baaaaaaaccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK. So I've heard a lot of noise about 'Wolfie being MIA'. Yep! We ran away for a few days and, after the last few months we've had, I must say it was GREAT (!!!) to be away from the house !!!! Those of you in the NorthEast will likely recognize the area....we were based in Bethlehem, NH - just around the corner and down the road a bit from the Twin Mountain KOA and Franconia. It was 20* when we got there Friday afternoon...and -5* (before windchill calcs) when we left on Monday but the sun NEVER stopped except when the moon was out in full. They didn't have as much snow on the ground as we do in the Southern parts of the State but it was so cold and dry that EVERY step squeaked!!! (I *LOVE* that sound!!!) Everyone in the area this weekend was treated well with the very unusual_ full view_ of the ridgeline OUT of the clouds!! We saw some great downhill & nordic skiing (nope - can't do it myself, anymore







), enjoyed a sleigh ride through the woods while bundled up under lap robes, had some wonderful meals in great "apres ski" places, relaxed, enjoyed our own company, and generally let the world go by without us! Looks like ya'll did just fine...









Oh yeah .... and brought a few pics back to share (sorry there aren't more but it was just too cold to be out there with the camera!)







Tuckerman's Ravine & the summit of Mt. Washington 







Mt. Washington thru Crawford Notch at Sunset







Crawford Notch








Mt. Washington Hotel - 1 of 2 remaining Grand Hotels in the Whites and a GREAT place for a back country sleigh ride!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What beautiful photos!!

Glad you had some fabulous R&R on your mini vacation


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

That's beautiful Wolfie! You guys deserved it!

Eric


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Wow Judi, your photos are breathtaking...

glad you guys got the chance to kick back and relax, and like you said, you certainly deserved it!

I recognize the hotel, we saw it when we were up there last, looks awesome!

when are those adorable kitties coming...to keep you chained at home again


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Nice pics! If I were to continue in the education business, I would ask to "borrow" the first one because that is an excellent example of orographic lifting. Once an Earth Science teacher, always an Earth Science teacher...









The White Mountains are beautiful. Only been through there twice, but we never stopped for more than a few minutes. Gotta go back some day.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful!! I am so glad you had a wonderful time. I was thinkin about you this weekend ....









Tami


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

What great photos!! I love Crawford Notch. We towed through there on our first "long run" with the OB, to see how everything handled everything Crawford Notch had to offer. Sounds like you had a great time.
Glad your back.
Ember


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

postcard pictures


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome pic Judi








I miss seeing the sights live

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Awesome pic Judi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on up, Don!!! Bet Peg wouldn't mind a bit (that is, of course, if you bring her with you







) We talked about you guys this weekend.....the last time we were on that very drive, we were giving *you* the tour














What fun that was!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Awesome pic Judi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on up, Don!!! Bet Peg wouldn't mind a bit (that is, of course, if you bring her with you







) We talked about you guys this weekend.....the last time we were on that very drive, we were giving *you* the tour














What fun that was!!
[/quote]

Hopefully real soon Judi

Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice and good for you to get out and enjoy yourselves !!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Nice pics! If I were to continue in the education business, I would ask to "borrow" the first one because that is an excellent example of orographic lifting. Once an Earth Science teacher, always an Earth Science teacher...


OMG you sound like my father !! (PHD in earth science / geology) As a kid we heard stuff like that all the time. Hes now retired but we find ourselves being his temporary "students" as he lectures to us about the earth...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Nice pics! If I were to continue in the education business, I would ask to "borrow" the first one because that is an excellent example of orographic lifting. Once an Earth Science teacher, always an Earth Science teacher...


OMG you sound like my father !! (PHD in earth science / geology) As a kid we heard stuff like that all the time. Hes now retired but we find ourselves being his temporary "students" as he lectures to us about the earth...








[/quote]
Not to worry about Acadia Hiker.... he also now has some new "temporary students"


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Nice pics! If I were to continue in the education business, I would ask to "borrow" the first one because that is an excellent example of orographic lifting. Once an Earth Science teacher, always an Earth Science teacher...


OMG you sound like my father !! (PHD in earth science / geology) As a kid we heard stuff like that all the time. Hes now retired but we find ourselves being his temporary "students" as he lectures to us about the earth...








[/quote]
Not to worry about Acadia Hiker.... he also now has some new "temporary students"








[/quote]

Don't get me started--I don't know when to quit! (Oh, wait. I am!







) Down to my last few days.

...and it's 'Bernie'...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very nice pictures!

We were there a few years ago and your pictures reminded me of how beautiful it is up there, thanks!!

Mike


----------

